# I need help with Company of Heroes



## Jay24 (Dec 30, 2007)

I just recently bought CoH and when I put the game disc in my cdrw drive in my computer, the game does nothing. I then went to MY COMPUTER to manually install it and the computer said to insert a disc. I have tried to email THQ...no response. I looked on previous sites and forums for help and I couldnt find anything that could solve my problem. If someone could please help me figure out how to solve this problem that would be great. 



P.S. my computer meets the requirements for the game.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Does the disc work on any other computers? Do you have the same problem with other CDs/DVDs?


----------



## Jay24 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks so much for your reply. I tried several other discs in my disc drive and the computer recognized them and played them just fine. I tried the game on my sisters computer, which runs Vista, and the disc drive had recognized the cd. I then installed the game and when I went to play it, the computer said to enter the "Company of Heroes game of the year edition." Which is the disc I had in the disc drive. I don't think the disc is bad and I have read about several other people with the same problem. They have exchanged the disc multiple times and still had the same problem.


----------



## Jay24 (Dec 30, 2007)

I exchanged the game again and I still had the same problem.


----------

